# Hotter N Hell 2014



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am in my yearly frenzy awaiting this year's Hotter N Hell in Wichita Falls, Texas. It is pretty much the high point of my cycling year. I am from Louisiana and have relatives in the Fort Worth area so we get to combine family and cycling. This will be my fourth one. If you have never been to this event, it is a real treat. The entire area really gets behind the event. They treat you like honored guests instead of looking cross eyed at you like you are weird or something. The expo is fantastic. They have everything there that a cyclist could want. The ride itself is top notch. The best rest stops you could ever ask for. I recommend it.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

This will be my first year. I decided to do it bc it looks like there are activities all weekend to watch or participate. I'm from Little Rock so I didn't want to travel just for the century if it wasn't a fun overall event. Hopefully I'll enjoy it!


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

This will be our 3rd year in a row of riding in the HH100. We love it! Rest stops are wonderful (we skip the 1st one...it's crazy crowded!). Train for the heat as well as the distance and you should be fine. Have fun!!


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

I'm riding the HHH for the first time this year. I've only been riding for a year and I'm a little nervous about the distance. I've been 70 miles at around 14 mph. I have a fair number of hills where I live. I ride 3 to 4 days per week. Typical distance for me is 25 to 30 miles. Friends tell me that 100 on flat ground is similar to 70 here. But, I'm concerned about speed. I'm fairly certain I can ride all day. But, I don't want to be dead last, or miss the cut at hells gate. Any tips on training for the ride, nutrition around race time, and the actual approach to the ride are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Bigguyonbike said:


> I'm riding the HHH for the first time this year. I've only been riding for a year and I'm a little nervous about the distance. I've been 70 miles at around 14 mph. I have a fair number of hills where I live. I ride 3 to 4 days per week. Typical distance for me is 25 to 30 miles. Friends tell me that 100 on flat ground is similar to 70 here. But, I'm concerned about speed. I'm fairly certain I can ride all day. But, I don't want to be dead last, or miss the cut at hells gate. Any tips on training for the ride, nutrition around race time, and the actual approach to the ride are appreciated. Thanks.


If you can ride 70 at that pace you should have no problems at all with the physical part. The adrenalin rush from being out there with 12,000 other riders is worth 25 or 30 extra miles and a couple of miles per hour. The ride is very well supported so you will never have to ride more than ten miles to get more water or something to eat. The biggest problem is the crowded roads the first 30 or so miles. You have to be really alert and watch out for other riders. The rest stops are roughly spread out at 10 mile intervals. Less than that towards the end. All of the routes use the first stop at 10 miles and it is total chaos. Even though the folks riding shorter distances are supposed to start at the back, many do not. You really have to be careful coming in and out of the rest stops. There a are lots of accidents around the stops. People dash in and try to dash out and it is crazy. I usually skip the first two stops for this reason. At the ones I do stop at, I always pass up the stop completely and park my bike on the other side of the stop and walk back. The second stop is pretty bad too. After that things start to thin out and it isn't too bad. The major problem with this event is the flat tires. You will see more people changing flats than any event ever. There are some sort of stickers called Sand Burrs that are hell on tires. Try not to take your bike out into the grass. Bring spare tubes and CO2 cartridges. It is an incredible event. Enjoy.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantastic event. The ride itself is flat, seriously flat, so the only real concern is the heat. It isn't called Hotter than Hell for nothing. Train for the heat, back off your early pace and stay hydrated. Drink lots, and start early. You can't wait until you are thirsty, you will never catch up. Big John's description is dead on. I agree skip the first stop, but I'd hit the second to top up fluids and get some orange slices. Burrs are tough on tires, and there are some rough asphalt sections that are just irritating. Wind might be a factor, you simply never know. Expo is fantastic.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Fond memories of this event, even if it was hotter-n-hell!


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Only 33 days until Hotter n Hell. I am chomping at the bit. Between training for the Hotter N Hell and the Tour De France, I am totally focused on cycling for all of July and August. My poor wife goes through a lot this time of year. The only saving grace is her sister and our youngest daughter both live near Arlington. I can drop her off at her sisters on the way up for some girl time and totally focus on the event. They drive up every year and watch the finish on the steps at the MPEC. Love this event.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

We'll you guys have fun.. I've done it many times but this year I'll be driving to Colorado, passing thru Wichita Falls from Dallas either Friday evening or early Saturday morning of the event. So stay out of my way! Just kidding of course.. Really have fun, I hope for low winds and record low temps for you guys, it is a great event.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I did not make the HHH this year after all my preparation. A week before the event I was nursing a saddle sore or so I thought. I had really been pounding the miles and thought I had overdone it. Wel the sadle sore turned out to be a case of the SHINGLES. I was seriously bummed out. Have to wait another whole year.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Bummer! Are you aware there is now a vaccine for shingles? If not ask your Dr. Just had mine last week. They don't recommend it for under 60 yrs old, tell them you want it regardless of age. A friend (55) recently got a bad case of it on face, almost went blind. I took one look at him and called Dr. Next morning, no way I wanna look like he did. All the best for next years hotternhell


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Bummer. This year.


----------

